# Summer on the Field of Green



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Tank Spec and Hardware

Tank Size: 65G

Filtration : UGF (under gravel filter) w sub pump

Lights Spec: 4 x 55 watts Osram w E-ballast

Flora : HC (hemianthus callictroides) and Blyxia japonica

Fauna : 25 Cardinal tetra, a few shrimps, ramhorn snail, SAE and otocinclus

CO2 : DIY

Fertz : Green of Gold (local concoctions of micro nutrients and macro nutrients

Enjoy the scenery and stroll if you wish..... 










closer view


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice, Simple and effective.
Nice rocks.
Is that outside, or on a covered patio?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

a close up view of blyxia japonica beside the rocks


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Nice, Simple and effective.
> Nice rocks.
> Is that outside, or on a covered patio?


thanks, my tank is on a covered patio...


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

a wandering shrimp on the rocks...


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Great setup and Healthy looking HC there ...


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice. Clean and simple yet striking.


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

I really like the rock on the right, it gives the whole scene a mountainesque/cliff look.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Really beautiful! Great hardscape! You don't happen to have one more rock lying around? A trio would be outstanding.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Nevada - thanks for the compliments, HC are just 3mos old

Rich311k and Ezeke1 - Thanks for your comments

Mathew Mahling - Actually its was three but it seem to crowded so i have to reduce them to two


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

amazing but simple I really like it. I get tempted to put more plants in a tank like that even though I think it looks better without stem plants more peacfull. Like the Japanese say less is more


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful! Seems like a breath of fresh air.

I see the MonsterFishKeepers sticker.... what _used_ to live in there?


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Simple and stunning!! nice work.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Jessie said:


> Beautiful! Seems like a breath of fresh air.
> 
> I see the MonsterFishKeepers sticker.... what _used_ to live in there?


you got a sharp eye jessie! a flowerhorn bro... w tremedous kok


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi papillon nice tank, what type of substrate are you using?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

zig said:


> Hi papillon nice tank, what type of substrate are you using?


its a fresh water fine river sand..


----------



## EliteFishy (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you have any problems with slow growing plants?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

EliteFishy said:


> Do you have any problems with slow growing plants?


not that i can think of... when you have slow growing plants in your tank you have to consider in slowing your fertz application so as to avoid algae bloom in the tank.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

You use an undergravel filter? Why?


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> You use an undergravel filter? Why?


for me UGF is as efficient as an external filter. however UGF is less to maintain (as in cleaning), better aeration of substrates (minimizing air pockets that may cause problem/s in the future), conserves disolved CO2, no movable parts = no parts to replace and more...


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

I like it. HC looks so healthy..how long did it take for it to grow in? i love the simple tanks that look so stunning and have such easy maintenance.. so many inspiring tanks on here its hard to choose how i want to scape my tank.. my problem usually is scaping it..the plants them self usually do very well but my scaping skills are lacking.. well done.


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

Mikee said:


> I like it. HC looks so healthy..how long did it take for it to grow in? i love the simple tanks that look so stunning and have such easy maintenance.. so many inspiring tanks on here its hard to choose how i want to scape my tank.. my problem usually is scaping it..the plants them self usually do very well but my scaping skills are lacking.. well done.


thank you sir mikee for the compliments, it took me month a half to two months to have the whole tank covered by HC


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

update of the field of green.... after 8 months from start







http://[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

full tank view.... enjoy!


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Simply amazing.. ! and all that is running on a UGF filter.. WOW


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

remindsme scotland! gonna play golf....


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that's sweet! I'm likin it!



hedson_25 said:


> remindsme scotland! gonna play golf....


yeah, but it's missing the deep pot bunkers and a flag!


----------



## papillon (Jul 12, 2006)

chadly said:


> that's sweet! I'm likin it!
> 
> yeah, but it's missing the deep pot bunkers and a flag!


thanks for the compliments guys!

don't worry guys as soon as i got hold of a player/s and flag, i'll post the pics.


----------

